# The Lost World (new shop)



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Well it is about time I got round to posting this thread, I would just like to let everyone know that the The Lost World will be having its opening day on Saturday 1st October and to welcome anyone that is interested to the open day. On the opening day there will be 10% off our full range of products in store, there will also be a prize draw near the end of the day and free tea/coffee with biscuits.
Now to give you a little bit of info on our shop. We aren't just another pet shop that has exotic animal, at The Lost World we specialize in the unusual and dedicate ourselves to promoting good husbandry and care. We are also supporters of the CB efforts here in the UK and avoid CF or WC wherever possible.


Looking for something rather unusual? Well that's not a problem, here at The Lost World if we don't have it in stock we will be more than willing to track down whichever species of reptile you are looking for be it an emerald tree monitor or an alligator snapping turtle. All you need to do is leave your name and details and we will get back to you with what we find.
In the future we will also be attending various reptile shows throughout the year so we can also arrange to pick up animals from shows such as Doncaster and Hamm for those that are unable to attend.

Are you a local breeder or reptile rescue? 
We are always looking to support our hobby and we offer special discounts for both rescues and breeders.

Good customer after care is something we promise to all our customers even after you have purchased an animal we are more than willing to help when needed even after shop hours.

*6 new bridge street
Ayr
KA7 1JX

01292 290488*

Well to end all that we hope to see some of you down at the store at the open day or afterwards :mrgreen:.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Strange that on the two other less popular forums I've posted this same thread on I've gotten a lot more responses.

It was good seeing everyone on the Saturday.


----------



## Ronster (Nov 21, 2011)

I popped in this week, very nice looking shop indeed!


----------

